# Finally found it!



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

After about 4 months of searching the local gun shops and classified listings I finally found my wife a PM9. We bought it used from a local dealer last week. We rented it so she could shoot it and see if the recoil was managable for her. The gun came with night sights an extra extended magazine an alessi leather iwb holster and the original box. We paid $545 for everything including tax.

here she is









and one next to my rami


----------

